# Johnson Amplification



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Just picked up an old Johnson Marquis JM60 modeling amp. Just noodling with it now. Very versatile amp. Nice little combo for running around with. They are no longer made. This one is about 10 years old but looks brand new.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Cool!

Looks like what Line6 should of been.
How did you find it?


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

I think these came out just before the Line6/POD stuff. From what I recall, they were pricy at the time. I've got a Johnson J-Station - it's a pretty decent unit.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Local guy was selling it. I had read up on them long ago and from what I could gather they were top of the line in terms of the construction and were given very high marks for the onboard effects. This one came with the J3 foot pedal but ultimately I would like to pair it up with the J8. I will not hold my breath on that one as they are pretty rare and could be expensive. These JM60 amps were in the $800 - $900 range when they were retail. About the only thing I may do to it is change out the speaker. It has a 12" Johnson Speaker. Not sure who they had making them. I would not say it sounds bad but maybe an upgrade would help.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Local guy was selling it. I had read up on them long ago and from what I could gather they were top of the line in terms of the construction and were given very high marks for the onboard effects. This one came with the J3 foot pedal but ultimately I would like to pair it up with the J8. I will not hold my breath on that one as they are pretty rare and could be expensive. These JM60 amps were in the $800 - $900 range when they were retail. About the only thing I may do to it is change out the speaker. It has a 12" Johnson Speaker. Not sure who they had making them. I would not say it sounds bad but maybe an upgrade would help.


Wow I really didn't think Johnson sold stuff in that range. I guess I'm jaded because the only stuff I saw around here from Johnson over the years were the combo amps from Sears... and they're awful.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I still have a J station kicking around somewhere and used to have a Millenium 150 2x12 and a 2x12 matching cab. Great amp that I kept for a few years. I'd likely still have it if they hadn't gone out of business, I got worried about repairs "just in case", although it never gave me any trouble other than a cold solder joint that needed fixing just after I bought it.


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

One of my buddies has the top of the line Millenium head, and it sounds really good, provided you can figure out how to navigate the crazy menu / knob system. He's got it hooked up to some weird Digitech footboard, with foot-treadles on it, so he can do volume and wah at the same time. 

Cool amp. Would be great in a studio.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Johnson amplification was a division of Digitech...

Johnson Amplification - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'm just here to say this thread title gives me a chuckle


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Don't tell me..."Johnson" is a euphemism for a ‘membrum virile.’


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I tried out a johnson half stack when guitar center opened up over the river, this was back in the late 90's.
It was similar, one of the first modeling amps they came out with, think it had a green lcd display
Sounded awsome, granted i was playing a gibson LP classic.

I still have dreams about that LP classic, a fine instrument.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

After having this JM60 now for a few weeks I like it very much. Very versatile little amp and the onboard effects are extremely nice. Perfect little amp for the rec-room and it will be easy to throw in the truck for jam sessions. I may still change out the speaker but it pairs up very nicely with the Marshall 2x12.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

I bought a Johnson Millennium Stereo 150 back in 1996 which cost $2,000 new at that time.Integrated into the amp is the Digitech 2112 amp modeler/effects processor which is capable of just about very effect and amp emulator one could hope for.With the right amount of tweaking(which is very abundant)one can expect to capture your favourite amp and effect combinations.David Gilmour,SRV,Clapton,Dickey Betts,Duane Allman,Eric Johnson,B.B.King,Santana,Blackmore,Jeff Beck,Buddy Guy,Albert King,Hendrix and numerous other famous guitar tones can be achieved to within about 90% accuracy if one spends the time to learn and navigate the many options available to dial in a sought after artists patented sound.The stereo XLR outs allow for direct multi-track recording while also tracking the miked cabinet.Now,as great sounding as these amps are they do come with some technical issues such as the Master Volume Knob which can get scratchy or not function properly causing dead spots at various volumes.This can be rectified by changing the volume pot.The input potentiometer can also malfunction and replacement is eventually necessary.The two pre-amp 12AX7 tubes may need changing sooner than most amps to avoid some unwanted audio glitches.Replacing them with NOS RCA,Telefunken,Amperex,Mullard or any high quality tubes from the 60'0 or 70's will greatly increase the tonal qualities of the amp,...it's worth the extra money spent.The input potentiometer has also been known to malfunction but easily replace.Another issue with this amp can be a situation of it shutting down and rebooting which is caused by the 'C13' capacitor which has been known to rattle loose due to vibration causing one of the leads to come loose.Repair is simple by replacing the capacitor or re-soldering.For more detailed information on maintenance and repair of the Johnson Amps visit the following site: Don Bosley : Johnson Millennium Amp Resources and Repairs


----------



## 7P/XT (Oct 13, 2012)

Not to be confused, of course, with Johnson Amps from Brandon, MB (for anyone keeping score.....)


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

Midnight Rider said:


> I bought a Johnson Millennium Stereo 150 back in 1996 which cost $2,000 new at that time.Integrated into the amp is the Digitech 2112 amp modeler/effects processor which is capable of just about very effect and amp emulator one could hope for.With the right amount of tweaking(which is very abundant)one can expect to capture your favourite amp and effect combinations.David Gilmour,SRV,Clapton,Dickey Betts,Duane Allman,Eric Johnson,B.B.King,Santana,Blackmore,Jeff Beck,Buddy Guy,Albert King,Hendrix and numerous other famous guitar tones can be achieved to within about 90% accuracy if one spends the time to learn and navigate the many options available to dial in a sought after artists patented sound.The stereo XLR outs allow for direct multi-track recording while also tracking the miked cabinet.Now,as great sounding as these amps are they do come with some technical issues such as the Master Volume Knob which can get scratchy or not function properly causing dead spots at various volumes.This can be rectified by changing the volume pot.The input potentiometer can also malfunction and replacement is eventually necessary.The two pre-amp 12AX7 tubes may need changing sooner than most amps to avoid some unwanted audio glitches.Replacing them with NOS RCA,Telefunken,Amperex,Mullard or any high quality tubes from the 60'0 or 70's will greatly increase the tonal qualities of the amp,...it's worth the extra money spent.The input potentiometer has also been known to malfunction but easily replace.Another issue with this amp can be a situation of it shutting down and rebooting which is caused by the 'C13' capacitor which has been known to rattle loose due to vibration causing one of the leads to come loose.Repair is simple by replacing the capacitor or re-soldering.For more detailed information on maintenance and repair of the Johnson Amps visit the following site: Don Bosley : Johnson Millennium Amp Resources and Repairs


Thanks for the link 
I own a DigiTech 2112 SGS and found it to be one of the greatest units ever made.l, to the point that I don't need any of the Fractals or Eleven Racks ( even though they great).

Too bad DigiTech closed it's doors recently.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

From many years ago. Johnson Millenium + 2 x 12 ext cab + footswitch. Great sounding and extremely versatile. A crying shame they stopped production.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I had the Millenium as well with the J8 floorboard. Great amp,with so many sounds. It literally quit on me...couldn't coax any sound from it...electronics were quite advanced beyond my abilities. Upon further reading here, damn input potentiometer I'm guessing.I occasionally scout out the Marquis model on the jiji.
Johnsons were the cats pajamas, Johnstons were the cats breakfast...the "t" made all the difference apparently.


----------



## rearviewmirror2 (Mar 22, 2010)

7P/XT said:


> Not to be confused, of course, with Johnson Amps from Brandon, MB (for anyone keeping score.....)


\

Wow, haven't thought about these for a while now. I grew up in Brandon and remember being in his shop a couple of times when I was very young and he was very old. Wish I had kept the neighbours Johnson that he offered to give/sell to me when I was 11 but wanted a Peavey to rock out instead!


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

I used to own a Johnson 250 and the J12 foot controller ....
Had to sell it to pay the rent back in 2005.
Luckily, in 2013, I got a DigiTech 2112, which is pretty much a rack version of the Johnson 250 Millennium.


----------

